# 2006 tracker pro team 170tx kill switch



## randyo3629 (Jan 27, 2018)

does the lanyard have to be looped onto the kill switch in order for the engine to start?

when this switch is off..does it kill ALL electrical power?


----------



## Fire1386 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes the lanyard needs to be attached unless some how it has been overridden. If my knowledge is correct it only kills power to the motor itself not all power. That way if you are tossed out of the boat it stops the motor and protects you from being ran over by the propeller or hit by the boat. Are you having issues starting the outboard?


----------



## randyo3629 (Jan 28, 2018)

yes i am having problems.i bought this boat off of a friend of mine, that now lives out of state. last june, he brought the boat to my place to power wash it and see if it runs.(it's used once a year and sits outside uncovered).
we cleaned it as best we could,(inside and out..yes i powerwashed the inside..moss everywhere); stuck the motor in a barrel and it fired up.the power tilt worked fine, the aerator worked, the bilge worked..the whole 9 yards.
he took the boat, pulled the batteries out to charge them.next day, we get to the lake and it will not start,no electrical power ..no nothing.
we checked the battery connections, checked the fuses as best we could-(box is a bear to get to).nothing.
the only thing that worked was the front mounted trolling motor.(thank God).
ive disassembled the inside of of the boat ,in the process of replacing all 15 pieces of carpet(PHEW!).
during this ,i had to remove the throttle control to recarpet the side panel. of course i dropped it and the neutral switch wires pulled out.took it apart to reinstall them, (thanks to the you tube videos on disassembling a quicksilver 4000 control).
yesterday i hooked up a battery and had nothing..except the bilge ran constantly.(i had the ignition switch in the first position).
i'm at a loss. first time i've had to deal with something like this, my other boat is a lot simpler.
i've included some pics.the tracker wiring color chart is the ONLY thing i've have found online pertaining to tracker boats.
i'd appreciate any direction you guys can give.


----------

